# At long last - Monster Scenes "The Animal Pit" and "The Dungeon"



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Believe it - the legendary Monster Scenes "lost kits" are coming. Visit the Monster Scenes Journal blog (www.MonsterScenes.net/journal.htm) to read the official first announcement.

Yes, they're being manufactured by Dencomm and, yes, they're injection molded in styrene plastic. Oh, and there's one more interesting tid-bit you Aurora-philes should know ... well, you can read about it in the Journal.

Enjoy these evaluation shot photos...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Now that is Fantastic to hear and cant wait to get them from you guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you! Seriously this is the best news I've had all day.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeees.....this is fantastic news thanks guys:thumbsup:
:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is GREAT news Dennis....:thumbsup:
Should be a very Spooky Halloween this year!!!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Since you guys at Dencomm are releasing these kits.Any chance the MS Dracula,Hyde will see a release soon?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

There, my quest is done, after these come out I can finally finish building the set. I've been waiting for years to complete the layout design. I think every letter I wrote to Dennis ended with me begging, probably like many others. This is the best news.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/ ​


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

not interested... sorry.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Since you guys at Dencomm are releasing these kits.Any chance the MS Dracula,Hyde will see a release soon?


Love to see these guys too :wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

these look great when next to the other monster scene dioramas!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

This is great news! :dude: 

~RK~


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know where the floor plans of these two kits connect to the others?

~RK~


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As to where these fit in with the others.. there was an old Aurora promo pic somewhere of the Hanging Cage sitting on top of these two kits placed side by side... so the winding staircase led up to the Hanging Cage.

Looks like I'll be selling my resin versions of these two kits as soon as the new styrene one hit the stores. No use having both.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

... and hey. Shouldn't this be in the Moebius forum.. or are they not involved in this styrene release?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome news! These look like a lot of fun!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> ... and hey. Shouldn't this be in the Moebius forum.. or are they not involved in this styrene release?


Actually, we didn't post this in the Moebius forum since it's a Dencomm Products Corp. release. 

And, we'll be posting some more details about the manner in which the kits fit together, possibly publishing some of the rare Aurora prototype photos. So much more fun information to come!

Thanks for the positive feedback, folks. We're very excited to be able to bring these kits to you in regal fashion. Enjoy!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Why isn't Moebius involved in this one?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> As to where these fit in with the others.. there was an old Aurora promo pic somewhere of the Hanging Cage sitting on top of these two kits placed side by side... so the winding staircase led up to the Hanging Cage.


Mike you mean this one:dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome stuff. Will these be carried through Moebius again?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Awesome stuff. Will these be carried through Moebius again?


Do you read these threads?

EDIT: I'm sorry, but it's just a few posts above.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news! Took me by surprise! I built a resin copy of the animal pit for my bro in law years ago. It will be fun to do it again in styrene. Will the pit come with a clear plastic cylinder for the cage? Seems I had to use stiff cello on the resin version.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

More money to raise...:drunk:
Seriously though, great news! 
Will there be any torture scenes stuff soon (rack, electric chair, etc)??

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> Why isn't Moebius involved in this one?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is going to be really cool. I am going to have to dedicate at least an entire shelf to all of these great kits when I build them all but that is going to take some time. And really neat to see them coming out in styrene too. Personally I prefer a good styrene kit, particularly in this size, but will work with styrene or resin when the subject is what I want. Thanks Dencomm for doing this for us.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The Pendulum fits nicely on the Hanging Cage base, too.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

@ wolfman66.

Yep Wolfman.. those were the pics I am talking about. Dencomm may have more... they have quite the MS collection! : >)


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Dennis, congrats on the releases of more original Aurora tooling. I know all the work that goes into getting these runs done. You will do great with them. I cant wait to take preorders for them.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great news! :thumbsup:

Can't wait to see these in styrene! I have the resin ones also...

MMM


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Exciting news, indeed. Looking forward to getting these.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> @ wolfman66.
> 
> Yep Wolfman.. those were the pics I am talking about. Dencomm may have more... they have quite the MS collection! : >)


Cool and hope they pop out the Drac and Hyde next to complete the Original run


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> Why isn't Moebius involved in this one?


 Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> @ wolfman66.
> 
> Yep Wolfman.. those were the pics I am talking about. Dencomm may have more... they have quite the MS collection! : >)


Yes, watch for more rare treats and information related to this release. We have several more announcements for you all over the course of this week.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> Dennis, congrats on the releases of more original Aurora tooling. I know all the work that goes into getting these runs done. You will do great with them. I cant wait to take preorders for them.


You bet, Pete - and thanks! Because of the amazing popularity of the Saber Tooth Rabbit, Feral Cat, and Skeleton kits (completely sold out), we've been able to grow the Dencomm team, including our manufacturing capabilities. 

Get ready for the next phase in Monster Scenes kits - and more! As always, our thanks to our supporters who have helped us bring to them the kits they crave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool. :thumbsup: I'd been wondering when or if these kits would surface.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

" next phase in Monster Scenes kits "

FANTASTIC news can't wait.:thumbsup:

Thanks DENCOMM:wave:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> You bet, Pete - and thanks! Because of the amazing popularity of the Saber Tooth Rabbit, Feral Cat, and Skeleton kits (completely sold out), we've been able to grow the Dencomm team, including our manufacturing capabilities:


You can't have too many skeletons, and sadly I still don't have enough. If you get my drift.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, there are plenty of skeletons. They're all in the closet, still...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool. I'd better start a "Monster Scenes" bank account so that I'm ready when the kits are available. Eagerly waiting....

PS- Can't find the thread for the resin Monster Maker figure and accessories but this seems like a fairly relevant place to say that they look great as well. Nice to see our monster world rounded out and even expanded beyond the original vision.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

We've been asked to provide a look at the overall sinister setting for these two new kits so here are a couple of additional pics for you. Larger versions of this pics are available in the Monster Scenes Journal blog at www.MonsterScenes.net/journal.htm. 

And, in response to the other question we've received most, yes, you'll soon see another announcement regarding new Deluxe Editions of the Saber Tooth Rabbit, the Feral Cat, and the Skeleton.

Enjoy!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I love it when people ignore me. It makes me feel special.

You're pretty big on those copyright and trademark symbols, eh?...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I love the Monster Scenes,but these 2 kits never did interest me,same goes for the Giant Insect. I have multiples of the rest,except for Jekyll/Hyde,and the MOM Wolfman. I really want those 2,but the pit,and dungeon? nah.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great news from Dencomm. Your kits and accessories are top notch. Thanks for the hardwork and interest in getting these kits to all us fans/builders!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Any updates on these kits...did I miss the release of them?

MMM


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

The _Journal_ doesn't seem to be up to date on these new kits. My big question is, will they appear in hobby stores or will they only be available online? Thanks a whole lot for these new additions to the MS line!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been wondering about this myself. Hopefully, these terrific kits are still in the pipeline. I'm still working on a couple of MS kits at a very patient pace, and am looking forward to seeing my glow Dr. Deadly from the make and take line wandering the mad lab.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Yeah I just noticed that the date of the announcement was almost a year ago. Hope all is well at Dencomm.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They put out the plastic skeleton, etc recently


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

MAN!!!!!! :drunk: I was X-cited! I thought Dencomm was announcing the release of these when I saw the thread was bumped up. :freak:

I agree Mike, hope all is well. Don't want to miss out on this possible once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to get these in styrene.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> The _Journal_ doesn't seem to be up to date on these new kits. My big question is, will they appear in hobby stores or will they only be available online? Thanks a whole lot for these new additions to the MS line!


I've seen them at vendors at IPMS contests but considering the overall sad state of hobby shops these days it would be iffy to see them on the shelf I would bet. Only a shop that really looks to stock all kinds of kits and with an owner who supports are particular side of the hobby.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I know they are a long time coming but have faith, Dennis is working diligently to get these released.

Patience will pay off folks!

Tory


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Aurora-brat said:


> I know they are a long time coming but have faith, Dennis is working diligently to get these released.
> 
> Patience will pay off folks!
> 
> Tory


*It would be nice to hear from him on this, so we know its still gonna happen..

Z
*


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry for the radio silence, team. Pursuing these two kits has been quite an interesting experience. We've had many discoveries and revelations working with these original molds - it's true that they just don't make them like this anymore.

I'll try to get a stream of blog posts going at MonsterScenes.net to get everyone up to speed. 

Thanks for your patience and support. These are truly fun kits and I hope to get them into your hands as soon as possible.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, Dennis! We were gettin' worried about you, bro!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

They really are fun kits. Nice pre-built sets to add some of the Monster Scenes figures onto, for those of us who are either lacking in talent, desire, or time to want to make our own versions. 

I have the resin copies of both kits that were for sale several years ago, and will be buying the styrene versions as well, whenever they do come out.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

More wonderful news from Dennis! I am really looking forward to these. 
The other add-ons from other companies look like fun too.
What a great deliriously warped diorama! 
(And for trivia folks, I believe this set was referenced in "Salem's Lot" where author King referred to "The Chamber of Horrors. But I'm working from creaky memory here).


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool! Can't wait for these!!!!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Sorry for the radio silence, team. Pursuing these two kits has been quite an interesting experience. We've had many discoveries and revelations working with these original molds - it's true that they just don't make them like this anymore.
> 
> I'll try to get a stream of blog posts going at MonsterScenes.net to get everyone up to speed.
> 
> Thanks for your patience and support. These are truly fun kits and I hope to get them into your hands as soon as possible.


*Many thanks for jumpin in with us, Dennis. I am greatly looking forward to these two kits to complete the collection..

Z
*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Sorry for the radio silence, team. Pursuing these two kits has been quite an interesting experience. We've had many discoveries and revelations working with these original molds - it's true that they just don't make them like this anymore.
> 
> I'll try to get a stream of blog posts going at MonsterScenes.net to get everyone up to speed.
> 
> Thanks for your patience and support. These are truly fun kits and I hope to get them into your hands as soon as possible.


Thanks Dennis! Please let us know when you have something to let us know about!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Zathros said:


> I am greatly looking forward to these two kits to complete the collection.


Hopefully, this won't "complete" the collection, but only be the basis of it's expansion. I want to see more MS kits coming out. New characters, new devices.......etc, etc...


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

*Updates...kits soon?*

:freak:I bought 2 feral cats, the new rabbit and Skeleton in styrene....but I really want Animal Pit and Dungeon. Hozabout it Dencomm---any news? Because no news aint necessarily good news to the impatient,lol.:tongue:

That awesome Iron Maiden that was done in the resin ltd. line would make a great styrene kit too.:thumbsup:


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

They are no longer involved with Monster Scenes, I don't think.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I just spoke with Dennis yesterday and not to worry, the Animal Pit and Dengeon are still in the works. The molds were never finalized at Aurora and he has been doggedly trying to find a mold shop here in the US to finish them and run them. Unfortunately after many attmepts to ge the work done, he is now considering turning to Asia to run them. But I can assure you that he wants them in production as soon as possible. Nobody buys a set of injection molds to NOT produce kits!

Tory


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Is it that the USA facilities charge too much? Or that its such a niche product, that American companies don't consider it "worth their time" because there won't be enough mass production?

Oh, If only I owned a plastics injection factory,lol. I hate to think they are going to have to be made in China.

It could take a really long time the way those factories treat smaller mom and pop companies.... that arent a major toy producer like Mattel. 

Maybe the journal will update soon, or Dencomm will chime in here and give us an update.

Perhaps a kickstarter might be of benefit to get things rolling? I hear that route helps a lot of projects get moving along.:thumbsup:

At any rate, you are one fortunate modeler to have those test shots in your possession. That's a little piece of Aurora History.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

While cost is always a factor, the real problem seems to be the material the molds were made from, beryllium copper. It is considered to be a hazardous material nowadays and as such nobody wants to work with it. This could also wind up being a problem in Asia, but for now at least it isn't.

Another problem is that the cores and cavities are in very large mold bases, which need heavy tonnage injection molding machinery to fil completely, without which short shots become common. And there aren't many mold shops that have this equipment available, especially for small run model kits production. By sending the cores and cavities to Asia, they can be set in smaller mold bases and run on smaller machines. 

Anyway, a lot of this is conjecture on my part, so don't "take it to the bank"!

And yes, I do consider myself very fortunate to have access to these rare test shots. And I can assure fans of this series when these kits finally do make it to production they are a blast to build and paint!

Tory


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

From Wikepedia:

_As beryllium compounds are __toxic__ and cumulative poisons, there are some safety concerns with handling its alloys. In solid form and as finished parts, beryllium copper presents no known health hazard. However, breathing its dust or vapors, as formed when machining or welding, will eventually cause serious lung damage.[2] Beryllium compounds are known human carcinogens when inhaled.[3] As a result, beryllium copper is sometimes replaced by safer copper alloys such as Cu-Ni-Sn bronze.[4]_


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

So, I am gonna go out on a limb here and guess we could possibly be looking at at least another year before these are in stores?

Not to sound negative, but if a contract hasn't been made with a company yet---then there's nothing set in stone with regrads to a release. That takes time, even without the pitfalls of the older molds and the problems associated with them.

Well,poop. I was kind of hoping we would see these for Halloween 2013.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

At this point I wouldn't make any assumptions one way or another. I can attest to the fact that nobody wants these kits in production more than Dennis Prince and he hasn't given up so neither should we. Hope springs eternal!

Tory


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

A lot has changed in molding machine technology over the last 40 years. Kit molds today are laid out much differently than in the late 60s and early 70s. Molds are also run at much different pressures, etc. too. Even if the mold was in tip top, complete, ready to go form, it would not be as easy as just putting the molds in an injection molding machine and cranking out kits. 

IMHO it would be wise if someone hasn't already done so, to try to work with someone who has already done something similar. For example the folks at Glencoe got a lot of the old ITC and Strombecker molds from the 50s into usable condition. In some cases they had kits listed as upcoming for years and years.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> For example the folks at Glencoe got a lot of the old ITC and Strombecker molds from the 50s into usable condition. In some cases they had kits listed as upcoming for years and years.


Actually Nick has already tried to get these molds to work, to no avail. believe me when I tell you Dennis has done everything in his power to get these kits going and keep them here in the US.


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

OK---I am not trying to be argumentative, and please excuse my ignorance with regards to tooling and engineering--but I have a few questions.

I had heard for years that the Aurora Bride of Frankenstein's mold was destroyed in a train wreck, and the model would never see the light of day as a reproduction in styrene. But it happened.

I heard for years urban legends about the destruction of the Monster Scenes molds altogether because of protest groups in the 1970's. Yet they have all seen re-release.

What was done to the molds to make those kits happen, that *needs to be done* to the Animal Pit and Dungeon molds so they can happen?

Please excuse my enthusiasm, and dont mistake it for anything other than what it is...."X-Citement". It just seems a shame to have something special like this, and it not see the light of day/production. If Dencomm is more of a smaller "mom and pop" type operation, why not collaborate with a larger model producer and just "share the by line"?:beatdeadhorse:

Further--has the idea of 3D printing beeen explored?? Its obvious that test shots exist, as we have seen the evaluation shot photos on the Journal webpage. Plus you are working on a completed shot. Why not run a test shot, and use a 3d printer to either create a new, feasible mold....or simply print a small run, sell those off as a kickstarter project, and then make them en masse once working capital is obtained? It just seems to me there should be a viable work around to this. With all the tech that exists today, I cannotm believe there isn't.

Some of the best resin monster models made today have literally been made in someone's garage. By folks who dont have unlimited resources, but have the desire to get their product into the hands of the "fans". Perhaps exploring a different venue is what's required, if the old molds just wont produce mass quantities.

The fans of these kits arent geting any younger after all. Peace.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Well unfortunately your (to use your word) ignorance is why it seems simpler that it actually is.

The Bride of Frankenstein and the Monster Scenes repops did not come from the original molds. Original kits were sent to Asia, scanned using a 3-D laser scanner and reverse engineered to create brand new tooling. This isn't a cheap process and the cost of doing this can be prohibitive. 

The Animal Pit and Dungeon molds are original molds that were never completed as the Monster Scenes line was cancelled before they could be made ready for production. In order to get a set of test shots, several attempts were made with no complete set in any one run. So sifting through several cycles worth of parts was the only way to get a complete set, not practical for production. In production, each cycle needs to yield a complete set to make it financially worthwhile. In order to modify (or complete if you will) the molds for production, many modifications would have to be made. And as I stated in my original post, Dennis has had several mold shops evaluate the molds to determine what is required without anyone willing to do the work. 

As far as 3-D printing is concerned, in order to get what would be the equivalent of injection molded parts, each set would cost upwards of $1,000, I doubt anyone on this board would be willing to spend that kind of money to own a set. I work in the industry and have an extensive knowledge of the various types of 3-D printing and can tell you all that what comes from one of those "maker-bot" type printers only looks good from 10 feet away, not what you would want to work with to build a decent model.

Here is the thing, the opportunity to own an actual unproduced Monster Scenes kit from original Aurora tooling is possible and Dennis is working to make it happen, but it is going to take time. He could have sent a set of test shots to Asia, had them scanned and new molds produced, but they would NOT have been original Aurora parts, just as the Bride and Monster Scenes kits produced recently are not from original Aurora molds. For the purist (like me) I would prefer the real thing to a copy. But that is just me.

Hope this helps explain things a little better.

Tory


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmmmnn... ok. I understand what you are saying. 3D printing is too expensive, and varies in quality. Bride, etc. had to be reverse engineered. Got it.
The problems/brick walls Dencomm has been facing is that no one wishes to work with the molds due to toxicity or problems associated with their unfinished/antiquated design.

That being said, if no one is willing to work with the molds, either because of their toxicity or their being antiquated, isnt the only remaining viable option reverse engineering anyway? I am just curious. I realize the "purist" angle you mentioned--but if it just isnt possible--why not yield to releasing them the same way Moebius broguht us the Giant Insect and all the rest in this line?


I gotta be honest with ya, the idea of *not* having a MS Dungeon or Animal Pit *at all,* vs. *owning* a set that is reverse engineered---I am gonna go with the reverse engineered option. :woohoo:

I have the original Aurora Bride and I have built the Polar Lights re-pops for my dad and others. There just isnt that much of a difference between the 2 when sat side by side. If I had to choose between *something* or *nothing*---I would rather have a quality, clean, reverse engineered one any day over zilch. :thumbsup:

Its noble that Dencomm want to bring us the original molds. But I cannot imagine anyone refusing to buy kits previously unavailable in any form, just because they had to be reverse engineered. If someone reversed engineered a modl for The Monsters of the Movies Godzilla figure---it would get bought by collectors of that line of kits. Without any quibbling about how it came to be produced. Just sayin'.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

All valid points AP. However there is also the money that has already been invested in the purchase of the original molds to consider. If they can be salvaged, from a business point of view the cost can still be amortized with the sale of the kits. However, to abandon the original tooling and go the reverse engineering rout which incidentally would most likely cost in the neighborhood of 40-50,000 would all but guarantee that Dencomm would never make a cent on this venture.

If it was your money, what would you do?

I'm just saying...


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Aurora-brat said:


> All valid points AP. However there is also the money that has already been invested in the purchase of the original molds to consider. If they can be salvaged, from a business point of view the cost can still be amortized with the sale of the kits. However, to abandon the original tooling and go the reverse engineering rout which incidentally would most likely cost in the neighborhood of 40-50,000 would all but guarantee that Dencomm would never make a cent on this venture.
> 
> If it was your money, what would you do?
> 
> I'm just saying...


So---unless someone can salvage the molds, its not going to be cost effective to produce them. Rock and a hard place. Gotcha. Hopefully Dencomm can find someone who can make the molds work then. Thanks for expaining this. I appreciate it.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Getter 1's earlier post was indeed correct the former Monster Scenes Limited kits are no longer associated with Dencomm and the Monsters Scenes Line.

The former Monster Scenes Limited Iron Maiden, Parts Pit, Invisible Man, Bride of Dracula, Scream Queen and Doctor Deadly's Den are all now under the Sceners brand. 

Doctor Deadly's Den has been renamed so as not to conflict, of course.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

I worked in an injection molding shops for years,thats what i did for a living.I seen the test shots and the mold looks to be an average size of what we used to run(lots of GM auto parts).I would think any good mold shop could finish those molds,of course at a cost.
As for the beryllium copper,it presents no health risk when finished in a mold.There are thousands of copper molds out there running.All the old aurora figure molds have copper inserts and are still being used( knights,monsters,etc.)

For those interested in what it takes to get a test shot i can explain the basics:
The mold (which is a big block of steel) is lifted with a crane and lowered into the injection press.After being clamped in it is opened up and the anti corrosion spray cleaned off.coolant lines are attached to the mold (sometimes just water,or chilled anti-freeze) also if the mold is equipped with heaters these are hooked to controls.Then the type of plastic has to be determined and loaded into the press.The temperature range of the heaters adjusted,the size of the shot (amount of plastic shot into the mold) adjusted,pressure at which it is injected set.and then a few test shots are done.
The parts are then looked at to see if the mold needs more work(vents,runners changed,gates enlarged,cooling zones,etc.)If the mold does need work it is removed sent to the mold shop for machining,and when done the whole process is done again!

This is why it takes so long and it also costs a huge amount of money!
Any individual taking on this endeavor i wish then well!

BRIAN


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation Brian. And Dennis has been through this at no less than 3 mold shops over the last year. Most places just want to drop it in and run it, very few are interested in the work needed to get the molds running well. And if they are they want more than the molds are worth to do it.

And then we wonder why all this type of work is going to Asia...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> I worked in an injection molding shops for years,thats what i did for a living.I seen the test shots and the mold looks to be an average size of what we used to run(lots of GM auto parts).I would think any good mold shop could finish those molds,of course at a cost.
> As for the beryllium copper,it presents no health risk when finished in a mold.There are thousands of copper molds out there running.All the old aurora figure molds have copper inserts and are still being used( knights,monsters,etc.)


I too worked in injection molding for 17 years until all our molds got shipped to China.
I have also seen the test shots, and have a decent idea of the size of the mold, and the tonage needed to run it. If each kit is indeed fully laid out in one mold, I can see where there are going to be several issues. Mainly the number of parts, and the varying sizes of those parts. 
And since the mold was never finished by Aurora, the runner system was never actually worked out. It's undersized and completely unbalanced. (info I have gained over the years from a few sources close to the subject). So, to get it to work, the runner system would have to be completely re-engineered and re-cut. With the tooling being made of beryllium, that will be expensive. It may be harmless once finished, it isn't when being worked on.
I am sure there are plenty of tool shops that can do the work. But the costs are probably prohibitive. Especially to meed EPA and OSHA standards.
I know it was expensive 15 years ago. I can only imagine what it would cost now.

Also, I am not sure where Dennis has been looking to get the work done. 
I am sure some areas have far less options for tooling and production than others do.
15 years ago you could find plastics plants everywhere around here. I could rattle off the names of 30 companies within a 30 mile radius of my semi-rural home. Now there is like 5.
With that drop off, was the corresponding drop off in tool shops too. And most of them are crying for people who can do the work now. Since it was seen as a dying industry for so long, no new people entered the field. Which is highly specialized and detail oriented. And also doesn't pay as well as it once did.

All that still isn't taking into account the missing mold for the clear parts.
Which is going to have to be addressed.

In summary, it's a huge headache, and potential money pit.
One mistake could mean financial ruin.
I don't blame Dennis for taking it slowly and exploring all his options before going forward.


----------

